# Longevity of Iberital MC2 upper burr carrier ..?



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

i think that's what it is called -- toothed circular black plastic

I've seen several examples of used MC2 where the teetch are broken/missing

is this a known fault..?


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Should last an age unless someone has tried to force the ginder when beans are stuck between the burrs . They are cheap enough to replace and are virtually identical to the ascaso , nemox ,lelit and isomac grinders


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

You might get lucky giving Scott at happy donkey a bell/email. He sells MC2s and fixes them. He's possibly got a handful that are fubar or being cannibalised for bits. Of course, that toothed wheel may be the part that always goes and everyone wants but might be worth an ask.


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

more expensive than I thought

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Holder-upper-for-grinder-couples-bakelite-Isomac-Mac-Prof-Gran-Mac-Brio-model-/251531402751?hash=item3a90709dff


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> You might get lucky giving Scott at happy donkey a bell/email. He sells MC2s and fixes them. ...


i dont have an MC2 - yet

but wondered if this was a recurring problem - before i buy

£20 is no joke


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

see if these will ship to the uk Just over 6 euro plus shipping .Bargain!!!!!

ABC spare parts dublin


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

frederickaj said:


> see if these will ship to the uk Just over 6 euro plus shipping .Bargain!!!!!
> 
> ABC spare parts dublin


hi - gotta link.? canna find the part in their site


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

If you haven't got the MC2 yet don't bother searching for the spare .You have to be a total D**ckhead to strip those teeth . Photo of the stripped teeth would help This is my Nemox lux which I have modified to be more like the MC2 .There are no missing teeth on this one and I honestly cannot see how you can damage them


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

frederickaj said:


> If you haven't got the MC2 yet don't bother searching for the spare .....


sorry didnt explain properly................

I am not looking at any particulay MC2

i am 'considering' buying one - NEW

BUT if the stripped teeth are an inherent design fail - i will not buy an MC2 - new or otherwise

cheers.............


----------



## oursus (Jun 5, 2015)

yardbent said:


> sorry didnt explain properly................
> 
> I am not looking at any particulay MC2
> 
> ...


I've had a couple of Iberitals, I have an MC2 that's ground on average 5 doubles a day for the last year... I really can't see how you would strip the teeth one one.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

To add to the above I had an MC2 and cannot understand how people damage / break the teeth on the top burr carrier. I have seen pictures of broken carrier teeth but see how it has been done:confused:


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> To add to the above I had an MC2 and cannot understand how people damage / break the teeth on the top burr carrier. I have seen pictures of broken carrier teeth but see how it has been done:confused:


I reckon some of them do it on purpose as an excuse to buy a new grinder. Iberital should do everyone a favour and make that top burr carrier out of a special weak plastic


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

well thanks for all the inputs ........

a friend has offered me an as-new *Graef CM800* - which was my first choice

perfect match to my Gaggia Classic - so well chuffed............


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

thanks @johnealey

finished the last of the RAVE Fudge you sent - very nice - will order more.......


----------

